# Helmet without liner and ear pads



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Reptars69ing said:


> im am currently using the giro shiv 2, but i want something with more of a park personality where i can wear my hat and goggles under the helmet


Smith Holt, Smith Maze, Giro Combyn (or Combine?) all have removable earpads. I kinda of alternate wearing googles over/udner the helmet w/ the Smith Maze. I'd recommend trying them on w/ a beanie to make sure they fit.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you considered a BMX helmet?


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Or have you looked at any of the POC and anon helmets? I'm looking to get one of them little expensive but look great and high quality protection.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Yo I have a $9 "skateboard" helmet I got in the clearance aisle at Walmart. It had some pseudo-Ed Hardy lame ass logo on it so I got a can of Krylon for plastic in matte black. Shit looks fire as fuck now. It is a men's size and I wear a beanie and headphones under it and goggs on top and it fits perfectly. It is totally doable but I would keep in mind it does need to fit right to protect right so wear the hat as you try it on to make sure it is going to fit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I picked up a protec b2 bike for $25, solid multiple impact helmet with skate style.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey I've got a brand new in box, white Smith Holt Park helmet sz Small for sale if anyone wants it. Call it $25 shipped.


----------

